# CPT code list



## sbarrila (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a current (2014) list of CPT codes with descriptions that is available to download?  I have gone through CMS and various other sites and cant locate.  Thanks


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 22, 2014)

Try Cahaba GBA website.

Donna LPN, CPC-A, AAS
Clinical Appeals Specialist


----------



## IndepCoder (Jan 22, 2014)

*2014 cpt list*

Find the site not the list - also this site is not California information


----------



## sbarrila (Jan 23, 2014)

I checked Cahaba and it gives the codes but not the descriptions ( which is what I need)


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you check the AMA website?  Generally this is something you will have to pay for.


----------

